# Free Plants



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinda been neglegting my plants and just did a major trim. Plants are not in the best of shape, but there is a ton of salvagable Ludwigia Atlantis, Limnophila aromatica, Limnophila sp Broad, and a few Ludwigia sp red. Probably some Rotala, not sure yet...

Not willing to ship, come pick it up if you want them...will be in a bucket for a few days, then I'll toss em.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd love to get the Limnophila aromatica and Ludwigia sp red. *


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Plants are gone...


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Talk about roots.... Good lord. 
Thanks


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I know, those L. Aromatia roots were insane in the membrane yo!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

gone rats, I could use some plants.  my mum and pops just helped me get in to a brand new subaru, so I've got to watch my money really really well and not over spend. all I can afford now is one planet tank, and some school of fish. I have everything ready but the plants, and fish. those are the only two things I need.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Then why not post a thread looking for free clippings from club members. Maybe even include a list of what you would like. Helping each other out is what this club is all about isn't it?

I toss H. difformis and H. polysperma all the time since they are common and grow like weeds.


----------

